
Canadian Study: Piracy Boosts CD Sales - nickb
http://torrentfreak.com/piracy-boosts-cd-sales-071103/
======
pg
Then how come CD sales are falling?

~~~
rms
TorrentFreak misinterpreted the study.

From [http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/ippd-
dppi.nsf/en/ip01462...](http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/ippd-
dppi.nsf/en/ip01462e.html)

>In the aggregate, we are unable to discover any direct relationship between
P2P file-sharing and CD purchases in Canada... That is, we find no direct
evidence to suggest that the net effect of P2P file-sharing on CD purchasing
is either positive or negative for Canada as a whole.

>However, our analysis of the Canadian P2P file-sharing subpopulation suggests
that there is a strong positive relationship between P2P file-sharing and CD
purchasing. That is, among Canadians actually engaged in it, P2P file-sharing
increases CD purchasing.

So they concluded that file sharing has no overall impact which is a
ridiculous conclusion because it seems blindingly obvious that file sharing is
hurting CD sales. They concluded that among those that engage in file sharing,
those that file share _more_ are likely to buy more music, which makes sense
because the most active file sharers are probably the biggest fans of music.

